# Will This Torch Work for Furnace



## Avery (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Newbie again. Will this torch work for my furnace blowing up from the bottom onto a graphite crucible sitting on mesh and surrounded by fire brick?

I know that I’ll need to get an elbow adapter to turn the burner upward. Also, it’s connected to a 20 lb. propane canister.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 8, 2020)

Avery said:


> Will this torch work for my furnace blowing up from the bottom onto a graphite crucible sitting on mesh and surrounded by fire brick?



Per the underlined - NO - if it gets hot enough to heat the crucible & make the metal in the crucible melt the "mesh" the crucible is sitting on is most certainly going also melt & the crucible is going to fall through the mesh & the crucible is going to end up on the ground/floor broken into pieces with the metal in the crucible on the ground/floor as well

In other words - in order to get the crucible hot enough to melt the metal inside it - the mesh is going to melt - no matter how heavy/thick the mesh is

Kurt


----------



## Avery (Oct 8, 2020)

Any ideas on something to replace the mesh? The way my furnace is set up, the flame has to come from the bottom?

Maybe a fire brick with a hole drilled in it that the crucible can slide about halfway down in?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 8, 2020)

Here's a pic of my first crude "furnace"... :mrgreen: 
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=12151&p=150968&hilit=philddreamer+furnace#p119628


----------

